# monster growling



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

Check out the thread by billy mallory. His website has a bunch of what he calls "soundscapes", and a couple of them have some pretty eerie monster growls in them that you could cut out of them. There is other sound going on too, so it might not work 4 u. But it's pretty eerie sounding. I think 2 of the 10 or so files have that sound, so you'll have to go thru em.


----------



## sprfly (Oct 19, 2002)

*Try this link: http://www.elusiongraphics.com/halloween/soundeffects.html*


*-fly*


----------



## JNLannualhauntedhouse (Jul 26, 2012)

Also the Beast by Halloween Chopped up has growling sounds...though it isnt continues growlings.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow, a 9 year old post being answered, talk about grave digging! LOL...

Good recommendation though, that chopped CD has some great sounds on it


----------



## JNLannualhauntedhouse (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh my I am sorry! I am new to this site....and apparently I wasn't paying close enough attention -_-. 
Well I am glad you like my recomendation (not that it helped)
Happy Hauntings!


----------

